# Know where all the exits are



## cda (Oct 10, 2017)

http://www.10news.com/news/chula-vi...ribes-injury-escape-during-las-vegas-shooting


----------



## fatboy (Oct 10, 2017)

No matter where I am at, it's the first thing I do, ID the exit I want to go to, most of the time, not the one everyone came in from. The wife and all the grown kids have heard it preached to them for 20+ years.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 10, 2017)

^^ Me too.  Mine also make endless fun of me because I _always_ sit so that I can see the entrance/exit.


----------



## tmurray (Oct 13, 2017)

It's an industry hazard for most of us to do this.


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2017)

Both of my children (and most of their friends) have been taught to ALWAYS know where the TWO closest exits are, that way if the closest one is blocked or crowded they have a second option without looking during an emergency. 

And my ex would not even look at me the first few minutes in a new restaurant, conference center, etc. because she knew what I was doing and thought I was crazy.


----------

